# Vorlauftemperatur abhängig von Einzelraumregelung



## Blockmove (6 November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

eine Frage an die Regelungsexperten:

Ich habe mittlerweile in jedem Raum elektronische Thermostate verbaut.
Ich gebe also die Soll-Temperatur vor und bekomme Ist-Temperatur und aktuelle Ventilstellung (0-100%) zurück.

Die Vorlauftemperatur meines Gaskessels wird bislang einfach über Aussentemp und Nachtabsenkung geregelt.
Nachdem nun die Kesselsteuerung so langsam den Geist aufgibt, will ich bei der neuen Steuerung die Vorlauftemp. abhängig von den Einzelraumregelungen vorgeben.
Als SPS-Programmierer im Maschinenbau sind meine Regelungskenntnisse allerdings nicht sonderlich ausgeprägt.

Vielleicht kann mir mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen und den Weg zeigen, wie ich zur optimalen Vorlauftemp. komme.

Danke 

Gruß
Dieter

PS:
Gibt es eigentlich eine einfache Simulationssoftware für sowas?


----------



## shrimps (6 November 2015)

Hallo Blockmove,
ich befasse mich mit meiner Steuerung auch schon seit langer Zeit und will langfristig ebenfalls diesen Weg gehen...

Im FHEM- Oder IP-Symconforum habe ich von einem Physiker gelesen, der das so macht...
Kann den Link im Mom. nicht mehr wiederfnden.
Sinnbildlich addiert er alle Ventilstellungen und wenn diese über einen Mindestwert kommen, reagiert er darauf...

Ich persönlich habe meine Mischersteuerung momentan auf Heizkurve via Ausentemp. laufen und habe nur Boost und Absenkung als Eingriff drin.
Bzw. ich messe noch den Stromverbrauch der "schlauen" Vorlaufpumpe und wenn diese merkt, das nur noch wenig gezogen wird, fahre ich den Mischer zu.

Zukünftig will ich davon abhängig die berechnete Solltemp. etwas anpassen um damit die Temp. ggf. etwas niedriger zu fahren bis die Ventile weiter öffnen und die Pumpe daher die Leistung automatisch hochfährt.

Momentan kämpfe ich noch an den Idealeinstellungen meines PID für den Mischer (Ist mittels zweier Endschalter zum virtuellen Stetigregler umgebaut)

Beste Grüße
Shrimps

PS: Welche Regler hast du verbaut und womit liest du diese aus ?


----------



## Joerg123 (6 November 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile in jedem Raum elektronische Thermostate verbaut.
> Ich gebe also die Soll-Temperatur vor und bekomme Ist-Temperatur und aktuelle Ventilstellung (0-100%) zurück.



Rein interessehalber:
- Welche elektronischen Thermostate nutzt du?
- bzw. mit was ließt du diese aus?

Edit: Huch, das wurde ja schon gefragt!


----------



## Blockmove (6 November 2015)

Ich habe Homematic- und FHT80B-Antriebe im Einsatz.
Das Auslesen und auch die Temperturprofile habe ich mit IPS (IP-Symcon) realisiert.

IPS hab ich schon seit x Jahren, ich hab mir aber auch schon fhem und openhab angeschaut.
Software, die als Gateway zwischen den verschiedenen Systemen fungiert, gibt es viel.
Das ganze läuft bei mir in einem Docker-Container auf meinem Server. Es funktioniert aber genauso mit einem simplem Raspberry Pi.

Die neue Kesselsteuerung wird wahrscheinlich eine UVR 16x2.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 November 2015)

Hallo Dieter,

in ähnlichen Fällen regle ich mit einem PI-Regler den Stellgrad bzw. die Ventilstellung der Raumtemperaturregler auf einen möglichst hohen Wert (Sollwert etwa 50%..80%). Das hat den Effekt dass die Vorlauftemperatur angehoben wird, wenn ein Ventil weit öffnet, bzw. wenn ein entsprechender Wärmebedarf besteht. Die Regelgröße ist also der größte Stellgrad der Raumtemperaturregler (MAX-Auswahl). Der Reglerausgang (Führungsregler) verschiebt den Sollwert für den Vorlauftemperaturregler (Folgeregler).

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 November 2015)

Eine Gebläsesteuerungen für Belebungsbecken ist ähnlich. Dort gibt es eine Gruppe von geregelten Gebläsen die Luft zur Verfügung stellen (Erzeuger). Diese Luft wird dann auf mehrere Becken verteilt. Zu jedem Becken sitzt in der Leitung ein Regulierschieber. Es gibt für den Anwendungsfall mindestens eine Hand voll Regelkonzepte. Eines davon nennt sich Gleitdruckregelung.
Zumindest wird die Leistung der Gebläse (Erzeuger) auf einen Ausgangsdruck geregelt. Die Gebläse entsprechen bei einer Heizungsanlage dem Kessel, der Ausgangsdruck entspricht der Vorlauftemperatur.
Die Regelschieber regeln den Sauerstoffgehalt im Becken, das entspricht der Einzelraumregelung. Ein Konzept ist dabei, wenn einer der Schieber eine Stellung (z.B. 95%) überschreitet, der Solldruck (oder Kessel-Soll-VLT) in einem festen Raster(z.B. alle 5 Minuten) um den Wert x erhöht wird. Denn wenn ein Schieber weit geöffnet ist heißt das, es besteht ein Bedarf an mehr Leistung.
Gleiches in die Gegenrichtung, d.h. wenn alle Schieberstellungen unter einem Wert x, dann kann der Solldruck (oder Kessel-Soll-VLT) verringert werden.

Es gibt noch andere Verfahren, bei denen ein gewichteter Mittelwert aus den Soll- und Istwerten der Einzelregelungen berechnet wird, und daraus ein Faktor für den Sollwert des Erzeugers berechnet wird.


----------



## Blockmove (6 November 2015)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> in ähnlichen Fällen regle ich mit einem PI-Regler den Stellgrad bzw. die Ventilstellung der Raumtemperaturregler auf einen möglichst hohen Wert (Sollwert etwa 50%..80%). Das hat den Effekt dass die Vorlauftemperatur angehoben wird, wenn ein Ventil weit öffnet, bzw. wenn ein entsprechender Wärmebedarf besteht. Die Regelgröße ist also der größte Stellgrad der Raumtemperaturregler (MAX-Auswahl). Der Reglerausgang (Führungsregler) verschiebt den Sollwert für den Vorlauftemperaturregler (Folgeregler).



Danke für deine Antwort.
Diesen Ansatz habe ich heute mittag mal programmiert. Die Lösung als solches funktioniert.
Aber so ganz zufrieden bin ich noch nicht.
Es ist die Raumgröße und damit der Wärmebedarf eines Raumes nicht berücksichtigt.
Dies kann ich natürlich mit einer entsprechenden Gewichtung korrigieren.

Aber ich bin mir auch mit der Ventilstellung als Führungsgröße noch nicht schlüssig.
Ich denke am effizientesten ist wohl der Zustand, dass alle Ventile weitest möglichst offen sind und die Vorlauftemp entsprechend niedrig.
Also muss noch irgendwie die max. Regelabweichung (Solltemp - Isttemp) mit rein. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## GLT (7 November 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es ist die Raumgröße und damit der Wärmebedarf eines Raumes nicht berücksichtigt.


Indirekt  schon - reicht die Energiezufuhr nicht, öffnet der RTR das Ventil (100%) bzw.  er versucht nicht dieses zu schliessen - ein Zeichen, dass die VL zu  gering ist.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich denke am effizientesten ist wohl der Zustand, dass alle Ventile  weitest möglichst offen sind und die Vorlauftemp entsprechend niedrig.



VL-Temperatr so niedrig wie möglich, jedoch so hoch wie nötig.

Aufgrund  des Umstandes, dass Du bei einer Ventilstellung von 100% nicht sagen  kannst, ob die Temperatur noch ausreicht oder eben schon nicht, müsstest  Du noch die Raumtemperatur mit als Kriterium reinnehmen.

Das  lässt sich einfach umgehen, wenn man eine Ventilstellung von max 80%  (vlt. auch 90%) anstrebt - damit weiss man, das die geforderte  Raumtemperatur definitiv erreicht wurde (ausreichender Wärmeeintrag).
Der Raumregler hat noch ein wenig Luft alleine zu regeln - das gestattet die VL-Verschiebung ein wenig träger einzustellen.

Wenn die Max-Auswahl < als z.B. 50% wird, würde ich die VL-Temp. senken.


----------



## Blockmove (7 November 2015)

@GLT

In diese Richtung werde ich gehen.
Jetzt muss ich "nur" noch das ganze in Software umsetzen 
Müsste doch wahrscheinlich mit einem einfachem PI-Regler funktionieren.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (8 November 2015)

Der Ansatz, wie ich es mit meiner FBH mache ist folgender:
Die Zimmer werden hydraulisch abgestimmt, dass bei 100% offenem Ventil die gewünschte Temperatur erreicht wird.
Also z.B. 22 Grad ist die Wohlfühltemperatur, dann wird auf 24 Grad abgeglichen, so wegen Frau und kalte Füße ;-)
Wird nun eine Wunschtemperatur von 22 Grad eingestellt, dann ist das Ventil ca 85% geöffnet.
Aus der Differenz der einzelnen Ventilen der Zimmer wird eine Summe berechnet und damit der Temperaturladewert für den Speicher berechnet.
Wird der Sollwert des Speichers unterschritten wird nachgeheizt. 
Die Regelung ist ein PID Regler, der mit den Werten gefüttert wird.
Eine Unsicherheit sind die Pumpen, da ich von diesen keine Rückmeldung über die Leistung habe und mein Ofen, der auch den Speicher mit heißem Wasser befüllt


bike


----------



## Blockmove (8 November 2015)

@bike
Hydraulischer Abgleich ist bei mir schwierig. Das Haus ist Baujahr 71. Da sind entsprechende Rohre verlegt.
In der unteren Etage habe ich überall neue Heizkörper installieren lassen.Das verbessert die Sache schon mal deutlich.
Es ist also bei meiner Heizung wie sonst auch ... Was die Mechanik nicht kann, muss die Elektronik lösen 

Für die Heizung habe ich keinen Pufferspeicher. Mein Gaskessel geht direkt in den Heizkreis (ohne Mischer).
Als ich vor 12 Jahre den Kessel modernisiert habe, habe ich mich bewusst für eine einfache Technik entschieden.
Kein Brennwert, keine Sonnenkollektoren auf dem Dach, alles so einfach wie möglich.
Wobei einfach nicht billig heisst.
Wenn ich mich jetzt in meinem Bekanntenkreis umschaue, dann bin ich nicht schlecht gefahren.
Die meisten Brennwertthermen oder Kessel in vergleichbaren Alter machen mittlerweile heftig Probleme.
Bei den Sonnenkollektoren sieht es nicht besser aus.
Wenn ich also meine Gesamtrechnung aufmache, dann bin ich trotz höherer Heizkosten in der Summe nicht schlechter unterwegs.

Gruß
Dieter
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (11 November 2015)

Bei mir ist auch alles sehr rudimentär.
Wenn heute Strom- oder Steuerungsausfall wäre, würde dennoch das Haus nicht ganz kalt.
Der Abgleich kann doch an einzelnen Heizkörpern erfolgen.
Wenn du ein Zweirohrsystem hast, kannst du den Zufluss zu den einzelnen Heizkörpern regulieren.
Aber das schweigt jetzt von deiner Frage ab.


bike


----------



## shrimps (11 November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
das mit dem hydraulischen Abgleich war bei meinem Haus BJ58 eigentlich nur zeitaufwendig:
Seit ich die Effizienzpumpe mit Display drin habe brauche ich nur pro Heizkörper den Rücklauf mit dem vorhandenen Absperrventil bei voll geöffnetem Thermostatkopf so lange von zu nach auf drehen bis die Pumpe mir in meinem gewünschten Fall ca. 2% Leistungszunahme anzeigte, es ginge auch 1% Mehrleistung...
Das habe ich mit allen Heizkörpern gemacht und nun regelt jeder Themostatkopf perfekt und alle Heizkörper bekommen genügend durchfluss.
Nebenbei messe ich mit einem Stromwandler 0-1A/4-20mA die Pumpenleistung und kann in meiner Regelung endlich darauf reagieren wie viel Power benötigt wird...


LG
Shrimps


----------



## Blockmove (13 November 2015)

Danke mal für die ganzen Ideen.
Ich hab jetzt mal für die ganzen Räume das Datenlogging aktiviert.
wenn ich im Frühjahr das Thema angehe, habe ich eine Datenbasis für die Ermittlung des Wärmebedarfs.
Thomas hast mit dem Stichwort "Gleitdruckregelung" auch einen interessanten Ansatz geliefert.
Von der Theorie passt das ziemlich gut. 
Das erste was bei der neuen Regelung kommt, ist auf jedenfall ein Betriebsartenschalter "Witterungsführt - Spielerei" 


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ducati (14 November 2015)

Also auch wenn Du's jetzt schon fertig hast...

- Maxauswahl der Ventilstellungen der Raumtemp.regelungen als Istwert auf nen PI-Regler
- Sollwert 90%, negatives Kp bzw. Regler negieren
- Stellsignal zu dem Ergebnis des aussentempabhängigen Vorlaufsollwert addieren
- den Regler laaangsam einstellen.

- Wichtig hierbei noch zu bedenken, dass Dein Wärmeverbrauch evtl. ansteigen kann. Wenn Deine Heizkörper schlecht dimensioniert sind (oder irgendwo Luft drin ist) und Du z.B. für einen unwichtigen Abstellraum trotzdem 20°C als Raumsollwert eingestellt hast, schiebt der Deinen Heizungsvorlauf für das komplette Haus nach oben! Also in die Maxberechnung der Ventilstellungen evtl. nur die wichtigen Räume aufnehmen...
- evtl. würd ich in der Software noch nen Alarm programmieren, wenn die Vorlaufsollwertverschiebung für längere Zeit einen Grenzwert überschreitet. Dann erkennst Du darüber evtl. Probleme/Defekte in der Heizungsanlage. Also als Bsp. irgendwo ist Luft in der Heizung. Ohne Deine Tolle Raumregelung würde es einfach nicht warm genug in dem Raum werden, und Du schaust nach was los ist. Mit Deiner neuen Regelung wird der Heizungsvorlauf (stark) erhöht, so dass es trotzdem noch warm genug im Raum ist. Du merkst davon nix, aber Dein Ölverbrauch steigt an... Also auch solche "Nebeneffekte" beachten... Ich hab früher 10 Jahre Gebäudeautomation gemacht... Da kann alles mögliche lustige passieren. Leider nicht immer dass, was man mit seiner achsotollen Regelstrategie vorhatte...

Gruß.

PS: wenn irgendjemand nen Raumsollwert von 28°C einstellt, dann sorgt das RegelSystem auch dafür, dass die 28°C im Zimmer erreicht werden! Also nicht unbedingt immer ne Sache zum Energiesparen, eher zur Komfortverbesserung...

PPS: was Du auf jeden Fall noch machen kannst, wenn die Maxauswahl der Ventilstellungen gleich 0% (also alle Ventile sind zu) dann die Heizung komplett abschalten... (aber bei Aussentemp. <0°C die Heizungspumpe anlassen)


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2015)

Danke Ducati,

viele deiner Anmerkungen sind jetzt schon umgesetzt.


Begrenzung der max. Sollwerte ist sowieso aktiv. 
Alle Regler werden nach max. 6 Stunden wieder auf ihren "richtigen" Modus und Sollwert gestellt. 
Sind alle Ventilstellungen unter 5%, dann ist kein Heizen notwendig 

Die Idee mit den Alarmen ist gut. IPS als System ermöglicht recht einfach eine EMail-Alarmierung. Die werde ich dazu nutzen.

Die eigentliche Regelung wird sicher "nett". Das mach ich aber erst im Frühjahr. Die P-Anteile sind schon klar, interessant werden vorallem die notwendigen I-Anteile.
Ich nutze sehr intensiv Zeit-Profile und auch Präsenz. Wenn diese Ereignisse auftreten, sollte die Heizung in angemessener Zeit natürlich reagieren. Wenn die Aufheizvorgänge zulange dauern, gibt es bestimmt Ärger mit dem Rest der Familie. Deshalb lass ich jetzt das Logging erstmal mitlaufen damit ich Infos über das Verhalten der Räume bekomme. Schliesslich muss ich für die Räume eine Gewichtung einsetzen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ohm200x (14 November 2015)

Hi,

Evtl habe ich es im Thread überlesen. Was für ein Haus hast du?
Absenkung/Aufheizung via Präsenz klingt gut, aber je nach Gebäude bringt das nur wenig, weil bei Absenkung gar nicht so viel Wärme entweicht.
Klar kann man unter der Woche die Kinderzimmer für die Zeit der Schule niedriger anfahren, aber wegen z.B. einer Stunde spielen im Garten lohnt das meines Erachtens kaum was zu drehen.

Aber das hängt wie gesagt vom Objekt ab. Ein zugiges Loch gewinnt von der Absenkung schnell. Ein Passivhaus merkt nicht viel davon.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2015)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Evtl habe ich es im Thread überlesen. Was für ein Haus hast du?
> Absenkung/Aufheizung via Präsenz klingt gut, aber je nach Gebäude bringt das nur wenig, weil bei Absenkung gar nicht so viel Wärme entweicht.
> ...



Mein Haus ist Bj. 71 mit ca. 210m² Wohnfläche.
Also energetisch ein klassischer Altbau.
Im Zuge der Renovierung habe ich Fenster ausgetauscht, Rollo-Kästen gedämmt, Heizkörpernischen entfernt und neue Konvektoren eingebaut.
Diese Massnahmen bringen in der Summe schon einiges und verglichen mit Vollwärmeschutz und Dacherneuerung halten sich die Investionen in einem vertretbaren Rahmen.
Zeitprofile nutze ich schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren. Ein Großteil der Ersparnis resultiert aus der Faulheit.
Man kann natürlich jederzeit auch die Heizkörper von Hand einstellen, aber das hat zu meinen Singlezeiten schon nicht funktioniert und jetzt mit Frau und Kind schon gar nicht mehr. Deshalb hat jetzt da eine Automatik die Oberhand. In der Werbung der einschlägigen Produkte ist die Rede von bis zu 30% Kostenersparnis. Dies ist nätürlich übertrieben. Zu meinen Singlezeiten hatte ich max. ca. 25%, jetzt sind es ca. 15%.
Präsenz ist quasi ein Abfallprodukt. Wie du völlig richtig schreibst, bringt 1 Stunde gar nix. Interessant wird es so ab einem Zeitraum von 3 Stunden.

Die angestrebte Regelung der Vorlauftemp soll hier weitere Verbesserungen bringen.
Im Prinzip hält der Heizkessel in der Übergangszeit unnötig Wärme vor und die Umwälzpumpe läuft umsonst. Beim Wechsel des Zeitprofils von Eco -> Standard oder Komfort sind die Aufheizzeiten teilweise zu lange, da die Heizkurve für diese Situation eigentlich zu flach ist. Da ich einen Gaskessel ohne Speicher für die Heizung habe, sehe ich hier einige Möglichkeiten durch die gezielte Anforderung.

Der Invest hält sich in Grenzen. Eine neue Heizungsregelung ist sowieso fällig.
Das KnowHow kommt aus dem SPS-Forum  und somit brauche ich nur ein Netzwerkkabel zur Hzg-Regelung und meine Zeit.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ohm200x (14 November 2015)

Sorry, doppelpost. Entweder Fehler TapaTalk oder schlicht User-Fehler.


----------



## mailmir (21 November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

das ist ein interessantes Thema. Ich hab eine ähnliche Regulierung umgesetzt. Ich belasse die Vorlauftemperatur auf dem Sollwert der Heizgruppe mit der Größten Ventilöffnung. Bevor ich diese Temperatur als Sollwert an den Wärmeerzeuger (Brenner, Fernwärme usw.) übergebe ziehe ich ein Delta von maximal 2K ab (über einen PI-Regler, Sollwert 93% Ventilstellung). Somit öffnet mir die Gruppe mit dem höchsten Wärmebedarf auch das Ventil weit genug. Begrenzt wird die Soll-Vorlauftemperatur je Heizgruppe natürlih durch die maximale Vorlauftemperatur der Heizgruppe. 
Um die Gruppen zu finden die eigentlich immer "Unzufrieden" sind generiere ich mir pro Tag eine EMail mit allen Gruppen die eine Ventilöffnung größer 90% hatten.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Blockmove (22 November 2015)

mailmir schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das ist ein interessantes Thema. Ich hab eine ähnliche Regulierung umgesetzt. Ich belasse die Vorlauftemperatur auf dem Sollwert der Heizgruppe mit der Größten Ventilöffnung.



Wie kommt diese Vorlauftemperatur zustande? 
Oder anders gefragt: Wie kommst du aus Raum-Solltemperatur und Vntilstellung zur Vorlauftemperatur?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mailmir (22 November 2015)

Hoi Dieter,

ich habe bei mir für jeden Verteiler einen Vorlauffühler und für jeden Kreis / Zone einen Rücklauffühler. So kann ich auch noch beurteilen ob die Gruppe überhaupt Wärme abnimmt. 
Bei mir bekommt dann jeder Raum seine eigene "Heizkurve". Sollte eine Gruppe wenig bis garnichts abnehmen reduziere ich die Heizkurve der aktuellen Zone.
Prinzipiell kann man natürlich davon ausgehen das die Vorlauftemperatur einer Bodenheizung für einen Raum / eine Zone immer ziemlich genau der Vorlauftemperatur der gesamten Heizgruppe ist, denn Bodenheizungen sind ja Einspritzschaltungen und je weniger das Ventil öffnet je weniger Zirkulation hat man, aber die Vorlauftemperatur vom eingespritztem Medium sollte bei allen Zonen gleich sein, es wird ja nirgends etwas beigemischt.
Ich habe da auch mal ein wenig mit Absenkbetrieb (Nacht) herum probiert, zumindest in einem Bürohaus kann man morgens ohne Probleme 1K unter der Soll-Raumtemperatur sein, denn die Angestellten bringen Wärme mit und so kann man noch ein wenig sparen. 

Wenn man an den einzelnen Zonen keine Temperaturfühler hat (was zu 99% der Fall ist) kann man natürlich über die gesamte Heizgruppe die Temperatur schieben. Dann bekommt meine Heizgruppe eine Heizkurve (mit mindestens 4 Punkten) und ich reagiere wieder au das Ventil mit der größten Öffnung. Ist halt träger weil 2 Ventile hintereinander den selben Abnehmer bedienen. Das eine Ventil reguliert die Vorlauftemperatur und das andere Ventil die Durchflussmenge. Hier will ich demnächst mal mit einer Berechnung der Wärmeleistung Versuche machen denn speziell bei einer Bodenheizung ist die Gruppe ja auf einen bestimmten Durchfluss eingestellt und somit, entsprechend der Vorlauftemperatur die Wärmemende berechenbar. So müsste es auch möglich sein statt einer Heizkurve nach Temperatur eine Leistung nach Aussentemperatur zu regulieren.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Blockmove (22 November 2015)

mailmir schrieb:


> Hoi Dieter,
> 
> ich habe bei mir für jeden Verteiler einen Vorlauffühler und für jeden Kreis / Zone einen Rücklauffühler. So kann ich auch noch beurteilen ob die Gruppe überhaupt Wärme abnimmt.



Hallo Norbert,

das bedeutet du benötigst Zirkulation / Pumpenlauf um den Wärmebedarf zu ermitteln. Das will ich vermeiden.
Heizkreispumpen benötigen übers Jahr gesehen doch einiges an Strom.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mailmir (22 November 2015)

Hoi Dieter,

ja, ich brauche Zirkulation, aber ich stelle die Pumpe erst ein wenn die erste Heizgruppe einen Wärmebedarf hat. Der Wärmebedarf öffnet über den PI-Regler das Ventil und wenn das Ventil >=5% geöffnet ist wird eine Anforderung für die Pumpe generiert. Wenn das Ventile wieder <=3% geöffnet ist wird die Pumpenanforderung deaktiviert. Das ganze habe ich noch mit einer Ein- und Ausschaltverzögerung sowie einer Mindestlaufzeit kombiniert.
Die Pumpe selber braucht in der Anlage die wenigste Energie.

Gruß Norbert


----------

